# robo ducks for snows



## jdw84_2003 (Feb 17, 2004)

somebody told me that if you have a robo duck put it in your snow goose spread and keep on turning off and on and it will look like the decoys are getting up and landing again has anyone tried this does it work


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I actually have a couple robo-snows, or use to at least...Hey mallard, you still have those? Anyways, the only time I've used them was two years ago on an all juvie flock in May. The geese worked real well the couple days I used the robos on them but I have no idea if the robos actually made a difference (juvies in May decoy pretty well anyways). I'm hoping to track down my robo's and give them another try this spring.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes, we use several snow motos to over come the real lack of motion in decoys that is so obvious in a feeding flock.

We typcially have 4 or 5 - with snow bodys - and large wings, white on both sides with black tips. They rotate a less than 250 rpm, but are rigged to a "flasher" chip so they run for 5 seconds on, then 5 seconds off. These are stuck towards the front edge of the decoy flock, feeding into the wind - not in the slot like you would with ducks. They are mounted low to the ground. They are meant to look like the birds jumping over to feed out front.

They ain't magic, but they don't appear to hurt. They are something different that the birds haven't been seeing for 6 months.

I wouldn't use a duck-moto without customizing and deploying as I outlined above.

M.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Matt,I forgot about the robo geese.I will look around in the garage tonight for them.How is the healing process going?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It's going pretty well, us Jonesers are quick healers. 8) I shouldn't have any problem shooting over 'coys out my blind by spring break, ten days from now. I did a little shooting this past weekend with the gold hunter and did alright. The left arm is still too weak to operate the 870...for now at least. :wink:


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

what hapend?


----------



## waterfowlhuntin247 (Mar 2, 2004)

Heres a link for the robo snow goose-

http://www.roboduk.com/snow.html


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Matt,I found your robo snows.Are you going to be in Fargo anytime soon?


----------

